# Dogs: What to get/look for



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm having trouble deciding what to choose:

What breed

Puppy or shelter dog

Male or female

I've been told on another pet board that dogs like German Shepherds, Aussie Shepherds and Corgis are not a good idea for a newbie-wannabe dog owner like me.  But what's frustrating is that my gut tells me something else, especially with the GSDs and Aussies....

Now I dunno when I will get a dog, but I do want to get one when I get out of school.  Why? Just need of a companion, a need of a bit of a challenge and sense of responsibility in my life.

Now, I hope you folks can maybe help me out by suggesting what I can go with, what you recommend, opinions, etc.

Thanks...


----------



## Thewife (Mar 30, 2009)

My opinion is, follow your gut!
If I had listened to ALL the advice I have been given by people who claim to know dogs, I would have more cats!

Personally, I love my lab/rottis, they have fit well into my life style! I've never met a GS or an aussie that I liked or was able to break from killing my barnyard birds!
I have never met a Corgi, but I have heard good things about them! 
When it comes to the smaller dogs, I like Terriers! They can be a challenge!

The question is, what are you going to do when you get out of school? Will you have the time to put into a puppy? If you plan on doing some runing around, do you want to take a big GS with you?

My favorite age to get them is around a year, they still have the some of the puppy in them, but also have enough brains to to learn quicker! 

Puppies from "reputable" breeders will cost, but you have a better chance of knowing what your are getting. 
If you check, shelters, craigslist, Kijiji, petfinder, you will find there are a lot of dogs out there looking for good homes. 

Follow you gut!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 30, 2009)

As you know, we have a St. Bernard. She is our second one. Heidi our first one was an excellent herder and met every car that came in the yard-kept strangers in their cars too! Penny isn't much of a herder but, is a good night watch dog. 

What will we get when Penny goes? I don't know, with having two kids they will have a say. 

Shelter or private? We will be going private. Our shelters like to keep thier dogs. I won't go through that much less put the girls through it. So check the reputations of the shelters by you. Here they come up with dumb excuses as to why you can't adopt a dog from them--the deal breaker for me. 

As for male or female? Do you want pups? Are you going to get it fixed? I've had male and female and temperments have been good both ways. Males are cheaper to fix than females though.


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 30, 2009)

my 2 cents is a golden reteiver, i don't know if they are good for real farming, but we love them as pets.!!!!!Good with kids, and just melts your heart with thier face expresions.  very loveable dogs!! we are on our 3rd one about (10 years)life.


----------



## MReit (Mar 30, 2009)

We have a blue heeler x yellow lab. Love her to death and she's been great for 9 years now, 10 in june. People can't believe how young she looks and acts, though time is catching up but only I notice it. She herds very well, and helps with ornry animals that won't get on trailers. The lab in her makes her a great family dog and slimmer then a typical blue heeler. Only thing is she sometimes is WAY too smart for her own good.lol.Hunts well too! My old boss called me up the other day to find out what kind she was, she was looking for another farmdog, and she always took a shine to my pup.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 30, 2009)

thewife, after school, I guess it depends...I'd like to have a job to build up some income, at the same time stick around the farm.  Would I have enough time for a puppy? It's hard to say...I do realize the time, dedication and work that has to into raising a puppy, and sometimes I think it's better to get a shelter dog instead....puppies are cute, yeah, but like I said the work involved....

Kitty, I think our shelters are different than yours, they seem to be the type that are happy to adopt out dogs, but are also concerned that the dogs go to the right people who match the dog's qualities.

I don't want to be a backyard breeder.  I just want a companion, one that is fixed, mind.

I'm starting to think that a mutt might be my better option than a purebred...I've been told about the prey instinct is strong in the GSD's and Aussies, and probably won't sit well with the number of dear pet cats that call the farm home....as well as the renter's cattle...but of course on the other hand though the trade off with a puppy is a lot of training and socializing, he/she gets taught how to accept and behave around other non-canine animals and this stays with her as she/he grows to adulthood, with the proper training and obedience classes and stuff...


I'm just thinking out loud here, sure a lot of things to think about before getting a dog....seems to be more to consider than getting a few cows!

You are right about going with my gut too...........


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 30, 2009)

> Kitty, I think our shelters are different than yours, they seem to be the type that are happy to adopt out dogs, but are also concerned that the dogs go to the right people who match the dog's qualities.


Oh, there's some of those here too. Just not near us.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 30, 2009)

Another thing to consider, coat? I like the short hair! I don't know what you have, but we have 2 kinds of plants here that have the cool burrs that stick in EVERYTHING! 
I like black, because light colors just don't work around here! When a friend brought out his Golden lab for a visit, it left here kind of a greenish black!

It seems like rescue groups are usually the ones that have very tight set rules. Since I keep my dogs outside and I don't have a fenced yard, I know they would not want to adopt to me. 
Most shelters have some rules, but not as strict.
The reason I mentioned ads, is because many people have to get rid of their dogs for various reasons. If you can find one before it gets to the shelter, you get a chance to talk to the owners and get more info on the dog.
My Bart dog came from people on their way to the shelter. My Bernie came to me from an ad on Kijiji(?). He had bitten a kid and was going to be put down. 
Years ago a woman my dad worked with offered him a lab she was going to take to a shelter. He told her no, and then just happened to mention it to me. My gut said to get her! She turned out to be such good dog!


----------



## Imissmygirls (Mar 30, 2009)

AUssies are good farm dogs but you have to keep them busy. They also like to fasten to one person.

Many shelters/rescues won't adopt to places without fenced yards and that's just ridiculous on a farm.  Dogs can learn their boundaries, just like kids.
I'd opt for a just out of puppyhood young dog. I think you have more of a clue how their personality will turn out.
 CLeo, our Black Russian Terrier, was 15 months when we got her and our friends just adopted a 6 month old Shep mix.  They both adjusted well to new homes but you have to be firm with them. ( As our dog training/socializing class teacher told me: You can handle big cows, you can handle the dog. Make her listen)
We took Cleo to class because we do take her out in public when we travel/vacation/etc. She's a treasure and if it came to where we couldn't keep her ( can't imagine!) I would take her to our friends' dairy farm and they would welcome her with open arms. Of course, the cats might have different ideas!
BRTs were developed in Russia during the COld War as Siberian Camp guard dogs.  Her fur would need cutting on a farm situation, but otherwise, her instincts are wonderful. 

I'd check out Craig's List for Pets and also put out a Wanted notice.


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think a beagle might work well for you. We raise registered rabbit beagles and they are great with the farm animals here. 

  We also have a beagle x aussie mix that is a wonderful farm dog.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks so much for the suggestions....

I've been thinking...it sounds like it is best to adopt a pup that is 3 or 4 months or older, a year old at the oldest.  Lab crosses seem like the kind of dogs that are great around other animals, provided they are properly introduced if they are said to be "unsure" about cats or livestock....

I'd still like to see what I can come up with when I have a chance to go visit a shelter, because I've never been to one before nor have I been through their "screening" process of interrogating wanna-be rescue-dog owners.  If I run out of luck and find I'm not getting through, then you bet I will most certainly try out the advertisment thing, thru Kijiji or newspaper ad or some other placement ads...like Craigslist.

Now as for coat, I'm not to particular on coat, although I do agree with you thewife on preference of shorter coats versus the long coats becuase there's not as much need to take the dog in to be clipped once a month or so, and shorter coats are easier to brush too...

Shortcake, beagles are cute, but I've heard they can be quite thick-headed and a bit of a pain to be trying to train...sorry if this offends you, but I'm honestly a bit doubtful about getting a beagle. :/

Again, thanks everyone!


----------



## Thewife (Mar 31, 2009)

Another breed you might want to look into is the Belgian Malinois.
My sister used to breed them for police dogs, but I am pretty sure they herd! Due to an accidental breeding, I ended up with a lab/Belgian Malinois cross from her.
He was the best dog I ever had!


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 31, 2009)

> Shortcake, beagles are cute, but I've heard they can be quite thick-headed and a bit of a pain to be trying to train...sorry if this offends you, but I'm honestly a bit doubtful about getting a beagle.


No offense taken at all. Beagles are like any other breed the more you work with them the higher the payoff. I've had beagles that were easy as pie and others that required more time. Like any other animal breeding plays a big part in their personality.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 31, 2009)

shortcake1806 said:
			
		

> > Shortcake, beagles are cute, but I've heard they can be quite thick-headed and a bit of a pain to be trying to train...sorry if this offends you, but I'm honestly a bit doubtful about getting a beagle.
> 
> 
> No offense taken at all. Beagles are like any other breed the more you work with them the higher the payoff. I've had beagles that were easy as pie and others that required more time. Like any other animal breeding plays a big part in their personality.


How true. I find it funny that you think a beagle is thick-headed but, are considering a lab cross. Labs can be very thick-headed. But like shortcake said, any dog can be.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 31, 2009)

1st off you need to follow your gut.an get the breed of dog that you can deal with an feel comfy having around.weve had quit a few dogs over the years.but for the last 30yrs we stayed with aussies or livestock herding dogs.my aussie doesnt bother chickens.now she chases them but she wont hurt emm.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 31, 2009)

I always thought it was the labs hard head that kept them going after the cows when I want them too, but it was their wanting to please, that keeps them from doing it when they aren't supposed to.

Dads aussie had been here a million times before she killed her first chicken. A year or so later and another million trips up here, she killed another one? I don't trust that sneaky little ....!
She also ran off all of his cats!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 31, 2009)

Well I can tell you one thing...I really really like those GSDs.  I dunno what it is...Probably because my dad used to have a couple of german shepherds when he was a kid (as well as those Belgian Sheepdogs, them Groenendaels), and he loved the breed because of thier devotion and loyalty and eagerness to please...or something along those lines.  The GSD that the vet owns, she's almost always hanging around me when she gets the chance, usually because she just loves to play fetch all the time lol.  I've never actually gotten to work with her like a soldier would with his partner military dog or like any owner would when doing the obedience training thing, but she does listen to me when I want her to come or to go....

Anyway, I am kinda partial to those Malinois as well... and those beautiful Groenendaels...though it has been known that they are cat killers unless taught at a young age to not hurt or chase them...

Speaking of labs, the one lab that my brother had, she was a bit thick headed...she was actually the type that didn't come when called or just ignored you if you tried to get her to come (unless you had food on hand...) She was good around cats though because she was plumb scared of them and didn't want to be anywhere near them.  In other words, she'd steer clear of them but would never hurt one...Labs also tend to eat a lot and get overweight easy if not excersized lots....like what I read about golden retrievers...but of course this would apply to every dog...


I heard somewhere, either here or someother place, that one dog owner said if she could work with big cows comfortably then handling a dog would come easily.  I think...no I know...that this would apply to me because its a little more "intimidating" to handle a 1000 lb steer than it is with an 80 lb dog.  And I do do the growl "Hey that's enough!" thing if I got a bouncy 1000 lb steer gets a little too close and I want him to behave himself...most often they stop after my sharp words....they always can tell the difference between when I'm talking to them calm-like or when I don't appreciate their misbehaviors.  Might be a little different when handling a bull or cow that decide to challenge me...I just gotta have a thick stick handy.

So with that I probably seem like the type that can handle a dog like a GSD no problem....it's the learning how to do all the obedience and other stuff that's going to be fun.


----------



## Bluemurle (Apr 3, 2009)

Have you considered Great Pyranees?  I've had German Shepherds growing up, Goldens for years after leaving home, several Chessies a chicken killing St Bernard and a Welsh Corgi.  This last year we've been involved with a pair of GP's and I love them.  They are a most pleasant dog and known for their livestock guarding talents.  AND we just happen to have a new crop of the cutest puppies!  Yes, I'm prejudiced   If you're interested, check out pictures of puppies and parents on post. 

http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=153893&p=1

They'd make a good pillow at a camp site too, for traveling. 
DW


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 3, 2009)

My St. Bernard wouldn't touch the chickens. I don't think our last one would have either. But, I know one thing with Saint's you really need to watch the breeding due to all the "breeders" that got into Saints when they were really popular.


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 4, 2009)

One thing to remember is that puppies, while cute, can be very destructive, and will try your patience.  In my opinion, there is nothing as disgusting and lovable as a Lab pup.  The ones I've had were terrible till they turned two years old, and then they became wonderful dogs.  I've been lucky to have had the following:  An Airedale that was a tremendous coon killer/watchdog.  I had a pitbull that was a good dog, and she was great around our kids when they were small.  A St. Bernard when we were first married that ate 22 ice cones at the local Dairy Queen without slowing down (the ice cream machine blew a fuse).  A Walker coon hound that never quit chasing deer.  Several mutts that were great dogs in their own way.  But---the best dogs that I have ever owned are the Rat Terriers.  I still have one today, and he is the sweetest dog in the world.  He is very obedient, never bothers the birds, is great around the granddaughters, rarely barks, doesn't get burrs, kills small varmints, eats little, and is generally the best I have ever owned. 

So, I would recommend a Rat Terrier.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 4, 2009)

I have considered a GP, they look like good dogs.  Another breed I've been looking at are Bernese Mountain Dogs...along with the GSDs.   Those BMD's look like as good dogs as them pyr's...the St. Bernards I'm not too sure about, like you say kitty to watch the breeders b/c of the popularity...I would think the same would go with the GSDs which are another popular breed.

But I'm not too sure about the rat terriers though.  I don't know enough about them to want to have one.  No offense intended though, JHM...they're probably more for the experienced dog owners like you than for a beginner like me.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 4, 2009)

My SIL has a Bernese Mountain Dog--he's afraid of his own shadow and would never intentionally hurt anyone/thing. Breeders (at least here) are a bit more fussy about who they sell to and generally want them as indoor house dogs. I knw SIL's dog really suffers if it gets warm out and they don't turn the air on (he is why they got the air too). They love people and really don't like being alone.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 4, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> My SIL has a Bernese Mountain Dog--he's afraid of his own shadow and would never intentionally hurt anyone/thing. Breeders (at least here) are a bit more fussy about who they sell to and generally want them as indoor house dogs. I knw SIL's dog really suffers if it gets warm out and they don't turn the air on (he is why they got the air too). They love people and really don't like being alone.


Thanks for that...I know it gets pretty hot in the summers here and the only place that a BMD would be is down in the basement...only coming out in the evenings or at night when its cool out.  And it sounds like they're like Labs, love people and don't want to be away from their masters for even a day...

GSDs are really getting more and more favourable by each post on here, lol. 

Thanks again everyone for your input!


----------



## Thewife (Apr 4, 2009)

WRB, I am only going to say this once!
I have read some of your pages, and you remind me of my sister that raised and trained GSDs and Belgian Malinois! Some one who digs deep and wants to learn everything there is to know about what ever it is you are interested in.
I firmly believe you will succeed with what ever kind of dog you want and get!

As for the rat terriers! My first dog was a terrier, they are little balls of energy with more brains and personality than most people!
Gotta love them!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 5, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> WRB, I am only going to say this once!
> I have read some of your pages, and you remind me of my sister that raised and trained GSDs and Belgian Malinois! *Some one who digs deep and wants to learn everything there is to know about what ever it is you are interested in.*I firmly believe you will succeed with what ever kind of dog you want and get!
> 
> As for the rat terriers! My first dog was a terrier, they are little balls of energy with more brains and personality than most people!
> Gotta love them!


That's exactly what I do!  I don't want to jump in to something without knowing what I'm jumping into.  It's just common sense on my part, I guess. 

Honestly, I can in fact see myself owning a GSD...it's just a gut feeling I have that's so hard to explain!


----------



## farmy (May 13, 2009)

no matter what you decide a great resource is www.petfinder.com 

You can usually find both pure and mixed breed dogs through that site, so you can get what you want and save a life! Enjoy!


----------



## earthnut (May 28, 2009)

When I was looking for a dog, I took online quizzes. might seem a bit silly, but it did help me figure out what I wanted and needed and brought to my attention breeds I wasn't aware of. I recommend taking several quizzes because they are quite different from each other, and pay the most attention to breeds that pop up in more than one quiz.

One breed that came up repeatedly for me was Bichon Frise. I ended up getting a Havanese, which are closely related and come in colors other than white.  He is small and quiet, which is good for our city lot; doesn't shed, which I really appreciate even though he does need to be clipped; and has a low prey drive, so is good around the chickens. 

Animal Planet 
Iams 
Select Smart 
Dogster 
Dog Breed Info


----------



## mekasmom (Jul 29, 2009)

I have 3 Great Pyrenees and a St. Bernard. The GP are wonderful dogs, never hurt anything or anyone.  They bark all night and dig big holes though. They take their guarding job seriously.  The St. is more interested in the poultry, but doesn't chase them.  She is friendly towards strangers while the GP are more cautious.  The St. likes playing in the water, so tends to get dirty more than the dryer minded GP.


----------



## jettesunn05 (Jul 29, 2009)

My neighbor has  Bernese(and was easy to raise) and he is awesome a great dog with a serious bark!  He is gonna be big too.  We live in North Ga and so far he has seemed to do well in the summer but then again he has a pool lol!  I have a Border collie/australian mix.  I love him but bless his heart he can drive me crazy.  He just does his job and chases things but he requires alot of attention if you want him to stay in the yard boundary.  But I would not trade him in!  I like the anatolian shephards and if I could buy a dog that would probably be it.  Terriers are my favorite but they can be rather hyper(which I love, but might not always be right for some).  If you get a puppy do your research on health(parvo,etc.)not intended for offense to anyone. Puppies are good like mentioned before, they grow up around you and your livestock but sometimes their personalities are hard to determine when really young. You will find one or the dog will find you(like mine).  And it might not even be a breed you thought about getting.


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm not going to suggest a breed, you'll do the research and select a breed or cross breed that will fit into your lifestyle.  Just remember that in the dogs lifetime your lifestyle will most likely change and will the dog fit into that those changes.  

A lot of people do not know that there are lines of Labradors with different energy levels.  My personal opinion, for what it is worth , is I don't believe labs are hard headed, its training issues.  Also a reputable breeder of any breed of dog will have some insight to the personality of the pup.


----------



## animalloverabh (Aug 5, 2009)

listen if u want my advice see whats better for u . if u want it for farming u should get a collie puppy, if u a home most of the time and are preperad to give it exsercice get a greyhound adult, if u want it to get rid of mice while being exalent company and good with children get a border terrier puppy , but if u want an easy training and loyal dog get a labrador, but if u want a low cost dog who has an easy temp and is totaly uniqe get a mongrel from a pet sheter. hope whatever u get works for u  good luck1


----------



## animalloverabh (Aug 5, 2009)

animalloverabh said:
			
		

> listen if u want my advice see whats better for u . if u want it for farming u should get a collie puppy, if u a home most of the time and are preperad to give it exsercice get a greyhound adult, if u want it to get rid of mice while being exalent company and good with children get a border terrier puppy , but if u want an easy training and loyal dog get a labrador, but if u want a low cost dog who has an easy temp and is totaly uniqe get a mongrel from a pet sheter. hope whatever u get works for u  good luck1


yea i got info off internet sorry im looking for my own dog too


----------

